# I don't think it's me...



## RetPara (Oct 13, 2015)

Have an undated (yet) M1 Carbine inherited from my late FIL. 

I've cleaned it up dressed it up.  Could be a cool little rifle to shoot.

The issue is that it fires way to the right.  On the paper at the outer edge at 25 yards.  Using the iron sights.  I have the rear aperture cranked all the way to right to move the round.  Still hitting 8 inches right of bulls eye.

Right after that I fire my Ruger M77 HB in 308 with a new Mueller scope.  The scope had just been installed and bore sighted.  Walked it up the target to the bulleye.

If I was jerking or something else with the Carbine, it would of shown shooting the Ruger also.

Anyone else seen something like this or have idea?


----------



## Gunz (Oct 13, 2015)

RetPara said:


> ...If I was jerking or something else with the Carbine, it would of shown shooting the Ruger also.
> 
> Anyone else seen something like this or have idea?


 
I had a similar problem with my son's Rem 597 .22. I don't know why. I think a barrel can become fractionally warped by overheating or some machining flaw during manufacture. Just guessing.    

If your carbine is way off at such short range it's gotta be the gun.


----------



## Bypass (Oct 13, 2015)

RetPara said:


> Have an undated (yet) M1 Carbine inherited from my late FIL.
> 
> I've cleaned it up dressed it up.  Could be a cool little rifle to shoot.
> 
> ...



I hate to say this. But have you tried moving the rear sight to the left?


----------



## Bypass (Oct 13, 2015)




----------



## RetPara (Oct 13, 2015)

Bypass said:


> I hate to say this. But have you tried moving the rear sight to the left?



Hot yet....


----------



## Bypass (Oct 13, 2015)

RetPara said:


> Hot yet....


Right on, that may be your problem brother. I have made that mistake as well so you are not the first.


----------



## Brill (Oct 13, 2015)

Crooked bullets!


----------



## RetPara (Oct 14, 2015)

lindy said:


> Crooked bullets!



Bullshit.   I roll the bullets on a table first.  If they don't roll right, use a hammer on them to even 'em out.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Oct 25, 2015)

If you can snap a picture of the front sight assembly, I can give you some specific advice.

Some are pressed on, some are clamped on, some have a front post adjustment, and sometimes the sight itself can be canted. A lot to try this try that advice on here. A couple of pictures would make it pretty easy.


----------

